# smoking battery that smells like rotten eggs



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Batteries can fail quickly so it may have been fine in April. Get the battery replaced and have them check and possibly replace the main battery cables, tray, and anything underneath the battery. If any battery acid is down there it needs to be completely cleaned out.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Was the battery replaced?........or just cable cleaning?

Rob


----------



## Jonnelle (Oct 22, 2014)

They are going to replace the battery. What I've read it's caused by overcharging from usually the alternator.


----------



## Jonnelle (Oct 22, 2014)

The voltage had been reading normal when I would scroll thru the vehicle information. Never needed a jump or anything.
Jonnelle


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jonnelle said:


> They are going to replace the battery. What I've read it's caused by overcharging from usually the alternator.


Batteries fail. I wouldn't expect this to be an alternator problem.


----------

